# Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie das Thema schon sagt, hat jmd von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Bootsbedarf Nord?

Hab am 05.05. dort Stuhlbeine und Sitze bestellt und diese gleich mit Paypal bezahlt, hab auch prompt eine Bestätigung der Bestellung per E-Mail bekommen, Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage.

Das heißt bei mir also spätestens Freitag sollte die Bestellung da sein. 

Samstag war dann immer noch nichts da und heute kam auch nichts. Auf meine Mail von Samstag früh kam auch keine Antwort. Hab heute bestimmt 20 mal angerufen, paar mal war besetzt und die nächsten 100 mal ging keiner ans Telefon.#q#q#q#q

Hat evtl jmd schon Erfahrungen und kann mir sagen das dass evtl "normal" ist? :c


----------



## benzy (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Hallo,

ich hab dort 2012 eine komplette Teleflexlenkung bestellt-ohne Probleme-alles bestens! Aber wie lang die Lieferzeit war kann ich nicht sagen! Man sollte die kleineren Händler auch nicht mit den Riesen wie Amaz....vergleichen wo man als Primekunde die Artikel am nächsten Tag hat! 
Hast du den Händler denn schon mal ganz freundlich angefragt wo deine Bestellung bleibt? Das wäre das einfachste!|wavey:


----------



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Naja, Telefonisch ist dort niemand erreichbar, egal ob frühs mittags oder Nachmittags. Auf Mail auch keine Antwort #d


----------



## benzy (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

das wird schon kommen! Du hast ja per Paypal gezahlt! Wenn nix kommt kannst das Problem dort melden und das Geld zurück ordern!


----------



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Ja hoffentlich, wollte eigentlich vergangenen Samstag die Sitze schon drin haben. Bis Freitag warte ich mal noch und lass die Telefonleitungen glühen, ansonsten hol ich mir das Geld wieder.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*



> vergangenen Samstag die Sitze schon drin haben


Siehste und weil eine Menge Leute(wie du) kurz vor Schonzeitende auf den letzten Drücker bestellen, sind wohl einige Shops überlastet!
Deshalb arbeiten die dort wohl, anstatt zu telefonieren!
Du hast doch erst am 5.5ten bestellt und machst jetzt, nach gerade mal 6 Tagen, schon ein Mordstheater.
Schon mal davon gehört, dass es normalerweise schon 2 Tage dauert bis dein Geld bei deren Bank gutgeschrieben wird und dass auch nur, wenn nicht noch ein WE dazwischen liegt.

Jürgen


----------



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schon mal davon gehört, dass es normalerweise schon 2 Tage dauert bis dein Geld bei deren Bank gutgeschrieben wird und dass auch nur, wenn nicht noch ein WE dazwischen liegt.
> 
> Jürgen


 
Klingt logisch mit Überweisung, mit Paypal ist es aber doch Sofort drauf, zumindest auf deren Paypal Konto.

Was mich nur stutzig gemacht hat, ist die Tatsache das man absolut niemanden erreicht, Überlastung hin oder her.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*



> Klingt logisch mit Überweisung, mit Paypal ist es aber doch Sofort drauf,


Schön wenn das bei Paypal so schnell geht, dass heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass deren Hausbank die Kohle gleich gutschreibt.
Schließlich wollen die Banken immer noch mal mit dem Geld ihrer Kunden "Arbeiten", sprich Zinsgewinne machen!
Ich habe z.B. letztes Jahr bei einem Boardi ne Twinpower gekauft.
Als nach einigen Tagen das Geld immer noch nicht auf seinem Konto war, wollte dieser sogar vom Kauf zurücktreten.
Ich hatte eine Onlineüberweisung gemacht, aber seine Bank (Targobank) hat (unverschämterweise)ganze 8 Tage gebraucht das Geld gutzuschreiben!
Meine Bank hat mir damals versichert, dass die Überweisung sofort gebucht wurde!

Ich würde einfach noch einige wenige Tage Geduld zeigen und schauen ob deine Mail beantwortet wird, ansonsten kannst du dir die Kohle über Paypal zurück holen.
Dies kann aber auch 4 Wochen dauern (hab ich hier im board gelesen).

Jürgen


----------



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Auch wenn das Geld erst zwei Tage später gut geschrieben wäre oder sie Lieferengpass haben, find ich ja ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so schlimm, soll ja vorkommen. Nur dann sollte man gegebenfalls auf Mails antworten oder zumindest an Telefon gehen. 
Wenn ich am Tag ungelogen 20 mal anrufe und niemanden erreiche ergibt sich mir ein Bild von einem miserabelen Service.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*



> Wenn ich am Tag ungelogen 20 mal anrufe und niemanden erreiche ergibt sich mir ein Bild von einem miserabelen Service.



Womit du nicht so ganz unrecht hast!
Ich will hier auch nicht auf biegen und brechen diesen Shop verteidigen, den ich persönlich gar nicht kenne!

Jürgen


----------



## xaru (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Abwarten und Tee trinken 

Doof halt das ich dieses Wochende arbeiten muss, so zieht sich mein Projekt Boot noch #q


----------



## tomsen83 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Laut einem anderen Forum versenden die eher nach Lut und Laune, also Geduld. Wenn es schnell gehen soll ist das angeblich nicht die richtige Firma. Sonst lief aber immer alles glatt...

Im Übrigen ist das eine Krankheit bei Bootsbedarfshändlern. Sowohl was Service als auch Erreichbarkeit angeht ist man da meist mehr Bittsteller als Kunde. Habe ich selber öfter erfahren dürfen. Es gibt natürlich positive Ausnahmen, die man aber erst mal finden muss:q


----------



## Fuhlman (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Diese Ausnahme ist z.B. AWN ein Deutschlandweiter Händler mit Shops und Versand. 

Wollte bei Bootsbedarf Beratung für einen 15PS Motor haben und ging gar nicht, alle Marken schlecht gemacht weil die Ihre Selva Motoren verkaufen wollten und dann noch knapp 500€ teurer als Mercury & Co.


----------



## xaru (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

So, gestern sind die Stühle gekommen. Top Qualität, nur eben der Versand und Service könnten besser und schneller sein.


----------



## canadafan10 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Hallo, 
mache derzeit auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bootsbedarf Nord. Bestellung und Bezahlung durch Paypal am 08.06.2015. Angegebene Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage... Bin geduldiger Mensch und habe nicht unter Druck bestellt. 

Jetzt sind aber 4 Wochen rum und nichts passiert. Auf Email und Telefon reagiert diese Firma gar nicht. Das ist ärgerlich und nicht zeitgemäß! Bei Lieferschwierigkeiten muss der Kunde benachrichtigt werden. 

Kann also dieser Firma keine gute Bewertung geben und rate ab dort zu bestellen.


----------



## bastiv (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Hatte ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen bei diesem Anbieter gesammelt. Wer seine Artikel Zeitnah erhalten möchte, sollte dort lieber nicht bestellen.


----------



## yacaré (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bootsbedarf Nord??*

Ende Januar habe ich eine Teleflex-Schaltbox bei denen bestellt, die auch prompt kam, sogar bevor ich den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen hatte!
Auf Anfrage hin (ich wollte meiner Bestellung noch etwas hinzufügen) sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter, das würden sie schon mal so machen, "damit niemand auf seine Bestellung warten müsse" - offensichtlich hatten sie den Überblick über die Zahlungseingänge verloren ;-)


----------

